# Fische durch Bodenablauf???



## Frank (22. Okt. 2006)

Hi @ all,

meine Fische haben anscheinend ein reges Interesse für den Bodenablauf entwickelt: 
Bisher sind mir zwei durch diesen in den Filter*** gelangt. Ein kleiner Goldi, ca. 8 cm und ein größerer Blue __ Shubunkin ca. 12 cm. 
Der kleine Goldi hat es zum drittenmal geschafft und musste seinen Ausflug mit dem Leben bezahlen, da er das drehende Schaufelrad einer Pumpe näher betrachten wollte  
Der Shubunkin drehte Seelenruhig seine Runden im Vortex. 

Ich bin ja jetzt schon länger nicht mehr im Teich gewesen  , aber beim Einbau des Bodenablaufs hatte ich einen Abstand von ca. 1,5 cm zwischen Domdeckel und Teichgrund. 
OK für den kleinen Goldi kein Problem, aber für den größeren? Schätze der muss sich da schon ganz schön durchgequetscht haben. 
Könnt ihr auch über solche Erfahrungen berichten?

______________________

*** Der Filter ist außer Betrieb, da das Kleben meines Patronenfilters nicht hingehauen hat. 
Ich hoffe ich finde diesen Winter die Zeit nochmal alles anders aufzubauen und werde ausschließlich mit PVC-Rohr arbeiten. 
Zur Zeit wird das Wasser praktisch nur umgewälzt, damit mein Bachlauf weiter in Betrieb ist. 
Allerdings denke ich, das ich auch diesen in ca. drei Wochen, wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin, abstellen werde.


----------



## karsten. (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf???*

Hallo

ok. ich hab gar keinen Bodenablauf ... 

aber DER 

 

hat es 
*durch die Pumpe 
*durch den Spaltfilter
*durch 3 Filterkammern in ein Absetzbecken vom Pflanzenfilter
geschaft und verbringt dort jetzt 
einsam 
seine Jugend  


mfG


----------



## Annett (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf???*

Hi,

also ich habe auch schon Fische gehabt (ca. 5-6cm lang), die es irgendwie durch die 8mm Öffnung der Pumpenhülle oder durch den Skimmer bis zum Filtereinlauf geschafft haben. 
Da es dort aber recht eng ist (Biotec), war dann genau da... Endstation. 

@Karsten
Könnte er diesen Ausflug nicht auch als "Ei" gemacht haben?

@Frank
Kwoddel samt Tauchausrüstung einladen und nachschauen lassen oder selbst einen Neoprenanzug ausleihen! Deiner Frau drückst Du dann aber bitte die Kamera in die Hand.   
Oder einfach die Umwälzung schon jetzt abschalten... was soll schon passieren?


----------



## Frank (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf???*

Hi Annett,

Kwoddel einladen ... gute Idee, natürlich nur mit Neoprenanzung.  
Selbst einen anziehen ... schlechte Idee. Dann noch Frau mit Fotoapparat ... noch schlechter.  
Umwälzung abschalten ... im Grunde kein Prob, aber den Nachbarn wird dann wohl das Geplätscher des Nachtens fehlen


----------



## karsten. (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf???*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> ......@Karsten
> Könnte er diesen Ausflug nicht auch als "Ei" gemacht haben?
> ...........




Hallo
*ganz sicher* hat er (sie)(es)
die Reise als Ei oder "Glassplitter" gemacht  
aber immerhin.

offensichtlich gibt es IMMER einen Weg


mfG


----------



## WERNER 02 (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf???*

Hi 
Also ich denke auch das ein Ei eben angesaugt wurde.
Finde dadurch jedes Jahr Babykoi selbst im Bachlauf wieder.
Allerdings durchaus auch möglich das man in Filtern auch Fische findet, die durch die Bodenabsaugung dorthin gelangen.
Ja selbst unsere __ Frösche gelangen so, und nicht anderst jedes Jahr in ihr Winterquatier ( Schwerkraftfilter). Freu mich schon jedes Frühjahr darauf wenn ich den Deckel anhebe,- und die Meute schreit: Na endlich wird auch Zeit.
Was mich nur verblüfft, diese Schussel finden zwar den Weg rein, aber zum rauskommen,- ne da klemmt es dann irgendwo.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## holly1357 (22. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Fische durch Bodenablauf???*

hi,

jungfische im ultrasieve,,, bestimmt jeden zweiten tag... ich hab ne überbevölkerung an Sonnenbarschen..... wenn die sich in den filterverirren, landen sie gleich bei den hühnern....

und einmal als ich den bodenablauf gtespült hab, noch ohne filter, ist mir ein __ katzenwels durchs rohr geschossen.... direkt in die filterkammer.... wenn kein filter dran hängt ist doch noch ein wenig mehr dampf auf dem rohr.... und dann kam das riesen tier da durch.... bestimmt 25cm lang... 

aber seit dem der filter dran hängt, eigentlich nur kleinzeug.... wobei ich aber auch nur mit 25m³ pro stunde fahre...

gruß holly


----------

